# Am I the only person who still has a UK-MMA t-shirt?



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Was just wondering if any of the old hardcore are about and still have one too?


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't think I was around here when that offer was on.

Wish I'd got one though. Who made them?


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Marc had a load made up, I'll get as pic up later, I think its a rarity these days!


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Man I miss Marc round here.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

I think PNI keep him pretty busy these days! we used to have a great crowd on here.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Who are PNI?


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

PNI Supplements | Sports Nutrition Supplements & Training Marc works for them these days and still runs the shop.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Ah ok, I wondered if MMAFactory was still going  now I know.


----------

